# Found Dumpster Diving



## digitalronin (Sep 19, 2005)

one of my neighbors was getting rid of some books, so i took a quick peek and found this 








 Whats with the star treck workout outfits?

 Kano jui-jitsu??

 any one know the authors?


----------



## bignick (Sep 19, 2005)

Kano Jujutsu was what judo was often called before the name Judo became widely known...I think I've seen this book before, if it's the one I'm thinking of...and it wasn't all that spectacular...but I may be wrong.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice find!


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 20, 2005)

still wondering about the star trek connection if there is one.  In the original series kirk and wrestling instructor where sparring in the ship's gynasium, wearing similar outfits to the cover page.  Unfortunately the instructor bit the big one in that episode, when he started laughing at this omnipotent kid.


----------

